# Micro-Mini Retractable USB Mouse Wiring



## CalExplorer

*Micro-Mini Retractable USB Mouse Wiring*

I have two micro-mini usb wired mouses. Let's call them 
Mouse(1) and Mouse(2).

They each have these very thin retractable usb mouse cables.

Mouse(1) stopped working but seems fine otherwise. 
Mouse(2) the USB plug seperated from its molded connector.

I am attempting to take the supposed good retractable cable and 
usb plug from Mouse(1) and use it to replace the broken one on 
mouse(2).

Opening both mouses I found that the circuits and wiring were 
fairly similar with one layout board marking exception, being the 
pinout labeling as noted below.

Many other sites talk about the color of the wires. They use red
green, white and black. That may be true of larger mouses but on
these micro mini mouses with retractable cable cords the colors 
are different.

The wiring colors on these micro-mini mouses are:
Green, Gold, Orange and Blue.

Mouse(1) ( Bad Mouse ) pinouts were labeled G V D+ D-

Mouse(2) ( Good Mouse ) pinouts were labled V G DP DM

Yes I double checked, the above is not a typo.

Theirfore:

Mouse(1) wire colors and pinouts were as follows:
( G:Orange, V:Blue, D+:Gold, D-:Green)

Mouse(2) wire colors and pinouts were as follows:
( V:Orange, G:Blue, DP:Gold, DM:Green)

You can see my dilema, since the pinouts were slightly labeled in 
a different order and the wiring color was reversed its hard to 
know which is the correct sequence of colors to use.

Any ideas. Besides buying a new mouse which I plan to do upon 
return to civilization.


----------



## Oddba11

wiring color is pretty much irrelevant. You can use a multimeter to verify the connector pin to wire. Then connect them up accordingly.


----------



## cwwozniak

As *Oddba11* suggested, you can check for the actual pin assignments vs. wire color for each cable. The attached chart shows the pin numbering for the USB Cable end "A" plug and the signal names.

FWiW, most likely the V and G signal name assignments are the same for both mice and D+ is the same as DP (Data Positive) and D- is the same as DM (Data Minus).


----------

